# South Coast Relics



## hydealfred (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a well known location on the South Coast which has been posted before. But when I drove past I noticed one or two new items had arrived. 

At a guess I would say this floating crane came from the now closed RAF Hythe where the US Army had a presence
































4.5 inch Gun Mounting 






Not much remains of this WW2 Landing Ship 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bunker Bill (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like the old HMS Stalker is still hanging in there,


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 8, 2011)

I was about to walk onto the remains of Stalker when I suddenly noticed someone sat in a Portacabin - luckily they didn't see me so hasty retreat


----------



## Bunker Bill (Aug 8, 2011)

That portacabin was there months ago, I think people are living in it, ( with large dogs ) 

Stalker, ( Galle as it is now ) doesn't seem to have been touched since my visit in Dec of last year.

Interesting to see the US cranes ther now.

Did you have a look at the LARC's across the road ? I think one was set alight a while ago.:icon_evil


----------



## night crawler (Aug 8, 2011)

Like that turret in the garden but I think the wife would object, pity the landing ship could not be preserved.


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 8, 2011)

Bunker Bill said:


> That portacabin was there months ago, I think people are living in it, ( with large dogs )
> 
> Stalker, ( Galle as it is now ) doesn't seem to have been touched since my visit in Dec of last year.
> 
> ...



Yes had a look at the LARC's - I have driven past them so many times I thought it only right I did. They are both still there - weird things !



night crawler said:


> Like that turret in the garden but I think the wife would object, pity the landing ship could not be preserved.



I think the turret would make a superb garden ornament - much better than a bird bath


----------



## The Archivist (Aug 9, 2011)

Certainly quite a difference from my visit in spring last year. 

Looks like the HMS Stalker restoration campaign came to nothing then, sad really as they had interesting plans for her as a 'working historic vessel'. 

I believe the 4.5" turret has been there a while, but was in the bushes next to the big warehouse when I visited. 






Also that barge crane is amazing, might have to take a look for myself next time I'm over that way and it's quiet.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 9, 2011)

*LARCs???*

What's a LARC chaps? Forgive my ignorance please.


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 9, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> What's a LARC chaps? Forgive my ignorance please.



LARCS LIGHTER AMPHIBIOUS RESUPPLY CARGO SHIPS

sorry caps on lol think boat with wheels


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 10, 2011)

A DUKW by any other name but brought up to date? If I got the right piccies on Google that's how it looks...?


----------



## Bunker Bill (Aug 10, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> What's a LARC chaps? Forgive my ignorance please.




These are the 2 there.


----------

